# african common rock dwellers



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

okay so i have a 55 gallon that was fully stocked but i took out 7 fish to make room for more and i like african cichlids that weave in and out of rocks so i was wondering if someone can give me some names of some fish that do that and i already know demasoni do that so any more oh yeah and the have to be common because i cant ship them sso they have to be one i can buy at petsmart and chain pet stores


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Most of the common ones can be seen here.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... allery.php


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Most all Mbuna species are rock dwellers


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

GotCichlids? said:


> Most all Mbuna species are rock dwellers


I would hope so because mbuna translates to rock dweller


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

how do you pronounce mbuna (sorry *** been wondering forever)


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the m is silent...boo-na is how I've heard it pronounced.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Mbuna (pronounced mboo-na) is the common name for a large group of African cichlids from Lake Malawi. The name mbuna means "rockfish" in the language of the Tonga people of Malawi.[1] As the name implies, mbuna are the cichilds that live among piles of rocks, as opposed to the utaka, cichlids living in the open water like many other haplochromines.


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

so its pronounce boo-na or


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think anyone other than the people born speaking the language can necessarily pronounce it properly. :lol: They say in Africa the "m" is hummed rather than spoken. The three ways I hear it commonly is people try the humming thing, they say the letter "m" and then boo-na or they don't say the "m" at all.


----------

